# Perder el aceite



## Cracker Jack

Acabo de leer el hilo sobre pluma que significa gay.  También oí algo como perder el aceite que quiere decir la misma cosa.  Pero alguien me dijo que quería decir estar loco/a.

Entonces, ¿cuál es el significado verdadero?  ¿Es una frase hecha o un argot?  ¿Comó originó esta expresión?  Muchas gracias en adelante.


----------



## Ignarciso

Hasta donde yo sé, "perder aceite" significa ser gay, y que yo sepa se dice en toda España. Agradecería que alguien de otras partes de España me lo corroborasen.

Espero que te haya servido de algo.


----------



## Alundra

Ignarciso said:
			
		

> Hasta donde yo sé, "perder aceite" significa ser gay, y que yo sepa se dice en toda España. Agradecería que alguien de otras partes de España me lo corroborasen.
> 
> Espero que te haya servido de algo.


 
Los manchegos también... el comentario al que se refiere lo hice yo..   creo....

Alundra.


----------



## Mei

Aquí también se dice "perder aceite", o parecer "un palomo cojo"

Mei


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Yo no sabía lo de pierde el aceite -hasta que lo dijo Alundra-, pero se parece a algo que se dice en México "le gusta que le chequen el aceite", por una analogía de la relación sexual hombre-hombre con revisar el aceite del auto, con la laminilla larga que va en el motor (¿cómo se llama eso?)


----------



## Cracker Jack

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas Ig, Alundra y Mei. Pero no entiendo por qué perder aceite tiene algo que ver con ser gay. En este sentido, ¿el aceite se relaciona co el machismo?

Gracias también tigger. Es una manera interesante de expresarlo en México.


----------



## Flip

Es una frase que se usa habitualmente para decir que a una persona se le nota que es gay. También se utiliza la frase "le patina el embrague" con el mismo significado.
No creo que tenga que ver con el machismo, sencillamente creo que "perder aceite", significa que se le escapan los fluidos corporales por cierto agujero por un uso determinado (creo que no hace falta decir cual...).
Espero no haber ofendido a nadie, pues esa no era mi intención.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente. La expresión es (y pretende ser) ofensiva.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Ojo, no todos los gay tienen _pluma_.  
Se dice que tienen pluma cuando demuestran una actitud y unos gestos _afeminados_ o van vestidos de una manera singular , básicamente los del "*estereotipo gay*". Una persona no-gay también puede tener pluma, normalmente se les confunde con gays. 

Yo entiendo que_ perder aceite_ se dice cuando un gay tiene una actitud supuestamente provocadora sexualmente hablando. Nunca en mi vida le diría a algún amigo gay que pierde aceite, lo encuentro super ofensivo, si no es en tono de broma y hay confianza claro.


----------



## Fernando

el tema de que tener pluma = ser afeminado <> ser gay ya se comentó en el otro hilo, Roi. De hecho a muchos homsoexuales le molesta la pluma.

Como sabe cualquiera que haya estado en "The blue oyster" (Loca Academia de Policía), no todos los homosexuales tienen pluma.


----------



## Viriato

Yo vivo en Valencia y aquí también he escuchado esa expresión. Yo no se la diría a nadie, sea amigo, conocido o desconocido. Es ofensiva y ni los gays, heterosexuales, amanerados, con pluma o sin pluma deben ser ofendidos por su condición.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Perder aceite lo dice todo el mundo refiriendose a los homosexuales.
Se ha dicho siempre, al igual que decimos negro, moro, guiri, gabacho.

Esta a la orden del dia, y sera ofensivo en funcion de la sensibilidad del potencial ofendido.

En Hong Kong me llaman gwailo por ser blanco y significa fantasma. No me ofendo, es asi, lo acepto y me lo tomo a cachondeo. 

Y el que se sienta ofendido por el hablar diario y habitual de los espanoles,  pues lo siento por ellos pero asi llevamos bastantes siglos.


----------



## epinho

Si que significa ser gay, la expresion viene de la mecanica del motor de explosion. Los pistones (pieza alargada) se deslizan en el interior de los cilindros (pieza hueca)  del bloque del motor para producir el movimiento del coche. Resulta que cuando el motor ya tiene cierto uso, los pistones desgastan las paredes de los cilindros por su continua friccion (subir y bajar piston) . En consecuencia se filtra el aceite que deberia quedar confinado en el cilindro, si el motor no fuera tan maricón.


----------



## djl

La expresión "perder aceite" no tiene nada que ver con la mecánica; eso sí, la gente tiene mucha imaginación. Es bien sabido lo extendido que estaba la homosexualidad en Grecia y Roma, pero de lo que no se tiene tanta constancia a nivel popular es de que el producto natural que utilizaban como lubricante era el aceite de oliva. De ahí es fácil extrapolar el significado y origen de la expresión "perder aceite".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Nací y viví casi siempre en territorio español y *jamás usé tal expresión*. La primera vez que la oí hace unos cuantos años en Madrid (no más de quince), quedé escandalizado y molesto. 
Después la volví a oír en ambiente informal de médicos hablando de gente que por ciertos medicamentos no controlaba el esfinter anal. En ese sentido hasta me pareció simpático y nada ofensivo. 
Ahora bien, todo _el lenguaje maliciosamente sexista_ del español, por mucha riqueza que dé al lenguaje y a la expresividad no deja de ser la _expresión de atavismos culturales de raiz sobre todo judeocristiana_ que ofenden y son fácilmente substituibles por palabras no ofensivas. 
Ya es hora de que entre todos acabemos con esta _plaga fruto de una pseudomoral religiosa_ que ya nada tiene que influir en las sociedades modernas basadas en el consenso entre individuos y no en consignas y valoraciones de cualquier moral religiosa por muy respetable que ella sea.


----------



## asanisimasaz

A mí también me parece que se le dice a alguien que supuestamente ha dicho o hecho alguna tontería, o yo por lo menos lo he oído en más de una ocasión. Esto, además, que no sé si es o no de fiar, lo he encontrado en la red:
http://www.diccionariojerga.com/definicion/perder-aceite

Saludos.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Por aquí perder aceite significa única y exclusivamente ser homosexual.


----------



## chics

Yo en Cataluña también lo conocía únicamente para indicar que a una persona, vaya, a un hombre, se le nota que es homoxesual. Personalmente lo relaciono con el lenguaje machista y casposo de la dictadura, se me hace muy raro oirlo o incluso imaginarlo en la actualidad... pero igual en otros sitios se dice más. Como le pasa a Xiao, lo relaciono con gente de Madrid, en realidad.

Al que ha hecho una tontería se le dice que "ha bebido aceite", no que lo pierde. Una persona poca madura es una a la que le falta un hervor, pero eso ya es sin aceite...


----------



## Seica

AlfonsoHKG said:


> Perder aceite lo dice todo el mundo refiriendose a los homosexuales.
> *Será en tu círculo de amistades, es una expresión ofensiva y muchísima gente, entre la que me encuentro, no la emplea nunca.*
> 
> Esta a la orden del dia , y sera ofensivo en funcion de la sensibilidad del potencial ofendido.
> *Es una cuestión de mostrar respeto, no pases la carga de la culpa a la víctima.*


 

Volviendo al tema, es una expresión extremadamente ofensiva, yo recomendaría no utilizarla nunca en público, porque transmite una imagen muy pobre de quien la dice.


----------



## djl

Si de verdad vamos a 'volver al tema', como alguien escribe arriba, no  estaría mal echar un vistazo a la pregunta original, que se refiere  exclusivamente al significado y origen de la expresión. 

Ya he escrito arriba cual es el origen más probable de la expresión,  corrigiendo las fantasías de epinho, pero me sorprende mucho la  insistencia de algunos sobre el ofensivo y deporable uso de esta  expresión. 

Es cierto que la expresión se considera bastante ofensiva y fea, pero visto que nadie se molesta en decirnos exactamente por qué, y tampoco nadie se molesta en relacionar lo deporable de esta expresión con las connotaciones de su significado (cosa que supongo surge del origen de la expresión en sí, y de ahí mi contribución anterior), no hemos avanzado en nada con esta entrada en wordreference.

Una posible razón que habría que eliminar de antemano es la explicación, ciertamente simplona, de que la expresión es usada de forma vejatoria por el que la usa, y de ahí el malestar de la persona a la que va dirigida. El problema es que esto no explica nada.

En fin, que no estaría mal empezar por el significado de la expresión en el contexto de su historia y connotaciones, y de ahí discutir el motivo por el cual se toma como ofensiva.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La expresión no tiene nada que ver con el mundo antiguo ni con el aceite de oliva usado como lubricante para el sexo anal. Es un símil con la pérdida de aceite de los coches/carros y viene a decir que el ojete ha quedado tan dado de sí que se pierde aceite (mierda), hasta alguna o vaias palomilla directamente por él. Lo ofensivo de la expresión es evidente y reprobable. La referencia al estiramiento y abertura del esfinter anal es evidente.


----------



## djl

Visto que el símil con la pérdida de aceite de los coches se toma como evidente (incluída la ridícula y fantástica extrapolación en cuanto a la dilatación del  ojete y la pérdida de excremento), al igual que la ofensividad de la frase, no hay mucho que decir sobre la entrada de XiaoRoel, aparte de mencionar la total y atómica ausencia de cualquier tipo de evidencia o argumento.

Por otra parte, que una persona se pueda tomar en serio, y encima considerar evidente, tal absurdo símil tiene bastante mérito.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No existe en latín ni en griego clásico tal expresión. De eso sé algo. Si se refiriese a eso, habría en esos idiomas una expresión relacionada con el aceite y el ano. Ahora bien, si la encuentras, comunícamelo, será un hápax muy interesante.


----------



## Pinairun

En el DRAE:
*Artículo enmendado.*
*Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​


> perder aceite
> 1. loc. verb. irón. coloq._ Esp._ Dicho de un hombre: Mostrar maneras de homosexual.


----------



## djl

No he dicho en ningún momento que exista tal expresión en latín o en griego, ni tampoco que la expresión castellana se derive directamente de un uso parecido en la antigua Grecia o Roma, sino más bien que el origen de la expresión en castellano puede haber surgido, en España, en referencia al hecho de que el aceite se utilizaba como lubricante en las relaciones homosexuales antiguas. 

Una ocurrencia que me parece mucho más probable (imagínese, por ejemplo, que se le hubiese ocurrido a un especialista en el mundo antiguo como usted), y no aspiro a más, que el símil con la mecánica de coches, que es una propuesta verdaderamente descabellada.

De ahí todavía hay mucho trecho para explicar el motivo por el cual la expresión es considerada ofensiva y deporable, valoración que comparto, aparte del hecho de que la gente se ofenda al oírla, que no es una explicación, sino un truismo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Estás diciendo que explicar un uso sociolingüísticos es una perogrullada? Pues bueno, si quieres decirlo, no seré yo quien te lleve la contraria. 
No entiendo muy bien tu insistencia en lo del aceite de oliva. La expresión es muy moderna y en todos los hablantes a los que les oí usarla existe la conciencia del símil con los motores. Ahora bien, si quieres mantener tu interpretación, estás en todo tu derecho, pero entonces habrás de aportar datos: primeras apariciones de la expresión, origen social de su uso, etc. La simple opinión no deja de ser eso, una opinión, eso sí muy legítima. 
Yo por instinto me inclino por su aparición en el mundo de los camioneros. Pero es sólo eso, una opinión con tanto fundamento como la tuya, de la que tampoco das explicación.
Pero tratar de perogrullada los datos sociolingüísticos sobre la valoración de la frase, en que todos coincidimos que es altamente ofensiva, me parece como mínimo una impertinencia.
Incluso oí alguna vez la frase usada fuera del contexto de la homosexualidad, para expresar la pérdida de excremento involuntaria que producen algunos tratamientos para adelgazar. 
A mí me parece muy clara su relación con la falta de control del esfinter anal sea por la reiteración de la penetración anal (lo cual, como sabrás, es falso y sólo dura un rato y de ahí lo ofensivo de la expresión), o por otras causas de tipo patológico o resultado de tratamientos con fármacos.


----------



## djl

No ha entendido lo del truismo en absoluto. Es un truismo dar una  explicación del porqué una expresión es ofensiva en términos del rechazo  que produce en la sociedad, más que nada porque es una explicación  circular. Esto es, ¿por qué es "perder aceite" una expresión ofensiva?  Pues porque ofende a la gente. Esto es un truismo, pero no una  explicación, y que yo sepa, la sociolingüística no ofrece explicaciones,  sino que cataloga tendencias, patrones etc, o como usted dice, recopila datos.  Pero es obvio que los datos no explican nada, sino que están ahí para  ser explicados por una teoría, y esta situación es en la que se  encuentra toda ciencia. Como lingüista teórico que soy, tal vez tenga  una cierta tendencia a la explicación racional, pero es irrelevante  mencionar este aspecto personal. Más interesante es mencionar que existe  un debate en el ámbito de la filosofía del lenguaje sobre cómo definir  el término 'slur'; es decir, crear una definición que nos permita catalogar diversas palabras  como 'slurs'. La explicación no gira en torno a preguntar por ahí a la  gente y luego recopilar los datos y ver tendencias, sino que se utilizan  los mismos métodos semánticos que para cualquier otro término, como por  ejemplo la substitución de co-términos en contextos 'intensionales', su  comportamiento en frases incrustadas, etc etc. De ahí mi referencia al  truismo que estaba latente en nuestra discusión, y ciertamente lo de mi  impertenencia sobra.

En cuanto al origen de la expresión 'perder aceite', no tengo datos ni  pruebas a favor de mi intuición, que es exactamente lo que le pasa a  usted, a pesar de anécdotas y demás. Eso sí, mi intuición, como todas  las intuiciones, se basa en un juicio a priori de la posibilidad del  origen que usted propone, y no es el lugar aquí, supongo, para entrar en  este tipo de discusiones.

Pero, ¿por qué creo que es importante? Pues porque me parece que es la  única manera de averiguar el motivo por el cual la expresión es ofensiva  (y conste que me he dado cuenta de que sí ofrece un posible motivo,  aunque lo haya puesto entre paréntesis -i.e., la brevedad de la  penetración anal-, una explicación que supongo se podría extrapolar a  cualquier expresión referida a la homosexualidad, pero como no es de hecho  así... ).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Con respecto a truismo:


> truismo.
> 1. m. Verdad obvia y trivial, perogrullada.


Con respecto a "filosofía del lenguaje", no sé lo que pueda ser eso. Yo soy también lingüista y no le veo relación a la filosofía con la lengua, más allá de que la filosofía se expresa por medios lingüísticos. Desde mi estructuralismo _ad pedem litterae_ eso de la filosofía del lenguaje es una fantasía, tal como investigar el nostrático y otras extravagancias.
Por tanto creo que nos movemos en distintos planos con respecto a la interpretación de lo lingüístico.
En cuanto a la expresión *perder aceite*, que es lo que nos ocupa, todos los _ejemplos del CREA son recientísimos_ (de los años de 1990), lo cual da un _apoyo a mi interpretación_, ya que poca gente usa hoy en día el aceite de oliva como lubricante anal.


----------



## djl

Yo creo que estaba bastante claro que utilizo la palabra truismo con el  significado de 'verdad obvia', sobretodo en lo que digo sobre lo que se puede considerar  una explicación, o una definición circular, o una siempre colección de  datos, etc. No tiene nada que ver con posturas teóricas sobre la  realidad lingüística, ya que lo que he escrito no son más que obiter dicta sobre  cuestiones bastantes obvias. Citar a la DRAE, por otra parte, resulta totalmente irrelevante, y no aporta nada. El ejemplo de la 'filosofía del lenguaje'  no era más que eso, un ejemplo ilustrativo (por otra parte, la filosofía del  lenguaje es una disciplina bastante extendida y rica en el mundo  académico que no es ninguna fantasía, pero que estudia fenónemos muy a  la orden del día; piénsese en Frege, por ejemplo, pero hay muchos más casos).

La mención de la CREA no ofrece ningún tipo de apoyo a su interpretación, por motivos que ya he mencionado arriba. No se trata del origen temporal de la frase, sino de la influencia de la ocurrencia. La expresión se le podría haber ocurrido hoy mismo a un especialista del mundo antiguo al ver a una pareja homosexual por la calle, y pensar, ''éstos, como los griegos, pierden aceite'' (motivo? si uno pierde aceite, de forma literal, es porque se ha metido aceite en el ano por algún motivo, y una relación homosexual es probablemente ese motivo; nótese que se pasa de un uso literal a uno figurado, cosa muy habitual en el uso del lenguaje).

Visto que no tenemos documentación del primer uso de esta expresión, solo podemos especular sobre su origen, y mantengo que ésto es una cuestión de razonamiento/intuición a priori. Y mantengo que el símil con la mecánica me parece, a todas luces, descabellado.


----------



## rockgoster

"Pierde aceite", "Le suda la espalda" "Se le moja la canoa" "Se está desinflando" "Pierde aire" "Quiere que le midan el aceite" todas expresiones referidas a gays


----------



## rockgoster

Pierde aceite, quiere decir que tiene un escape, una fuga, "un hueco", esa es la idea que transmite la frase, referida a los gays por obvias razones


----------



## XiaoRoel

El que creo que utiliza mal el anglicismo eres tú. Pero dejemos aparte el truismo y tus afirmaciones de pasada (supongo que con _obiter_, te refieres a esto).
Lo que sí es descabellado es la suposición del especialista en el mundo antiguo pensando tal vulgaridad. En esos medios, que por mi profesión frecuento jamás oí cosa tal. Y además de figurado no tendría nada tal lenguaje, sino más bien sería realista y muy poco imaginativo.
Este tipo de expresiones, y más en los medios en que se usan (con bastante poco o nulo contacto con el mundogrecolatino) suelen ser trópicas, en este caso exactamente metafórica.
Sí es importante su uso relativamente reciente y, como ya hemos apuntado varios, en los medios populares de Madrid.
No creo nada descabellada la metáfora con la pérdida de aceite de los motores.
Para mí el asunto está zanjado. Si tienes algún dato (y no elucubraciones) sobre el tema, puedes aportarlas y seguiremos con un debate. Con lo que hemos dicho las posturas están sobradamente claras y ya no hay más tema.
Un saludo.


----------



## Anemoah

Con el permiso de XiaoRoel y djl, dejo aquí una web que despejará muchas dudas:

http://janmi.com/antigua877/


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo también le atribuyo el origen de perder aceite a los motores de combustión interna y a los coches. 

¿No sería ganando aceite si fuera por la práctica de lubricar el ano con aceite de oliva?

Por acá "revisar/checar el aceite" se refiere al sexo anal y se refiere a la introducción de la "bayoneta" o "varilla".


----------



## polit

la pluma?? que es eso......yo nunca habia escuchado esa expresion aqui. Aqui a alguien gay se le dice: raro, de la manita caida, de la otra banda o banqueta.....


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Tener pluma* se dice de los homosexuales masculinos a los que se nota en las maneras que lo son, lo que se llamaba antes _sarasa_.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Lamento llegar tarde a este debate, pero acabo de enterarme del rumbo que ha tomado la discusión. Y bueno, mejor tarde que nunca. 
Estoy de acuerdo con XiaoRoel. Nunca se ha utilizado esta frase para referirse a la homosexualidad de los griegos antiguos. Es más; nunca me he enterado de chistes contra los homosexuales que tengan que ver con la antigüedad o los lubricantes que se utilizaban. 
La frase *perder aceite*, también existe en griego, pero significa que la cabeza de alguien no funciona del todo bien, que *le falta un tornillo*, y por supuesto viene del mundo de la mecánica. Por otro lado, hay infinidad de expresiones que relacionan el *aceite* con la homosexualidad, pero usan el verbo *poner*, algunas también originadas del mundo de la mecánica, por ejemplo, *poner aceite a* /*engrasar la caja de cambios*. Una frase similar griega que hace referencia a la abertura del esfínter es *tener la cagada fácil*.


----------

